# Pork Expired 2 Weeks Ago



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

I have about 5lb of raw pork in the refrigerator still sealed as I purchased it. Things came up and I hadn't had a chance to cut it up. It expired almost 2 weeks ago. Is it still safe to feed? I always freeze pork for 3 weeks to be safe so it'll be frozen after I cut it up if that matters.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Feed it. I've fed meat older than that.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

If the dogs will eat it, DO IT! LOL I have fed very expired liver before.....and I eventually caved and threw it out after a month of feeding it (green!). Had it been up to them, they would have finished it but I just couldn't take it anymore (and I can take a LOT!) 2 weeks is nothing! LOL

As long as they are transitioned and used to raw I should add.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, I've cut it up and tossed it in the freezer.  

Logan has been on raw for 5 months now and Abby's going on 3. They're getting several different proteins with no problem so I'd say they're transitioned enough to handle it then.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> If the dogs will eat it, DO IT! LOL I have fed very expired liver before.....and I eventually caved and threw it out after a month of feeding it (green!). Had it been up to them, they would have finished it but I just couldn't take it anymore (and I can take a LOT!) 2 weeks is nothing! LOL
> 
> As long as they are transitioned and used to raw I should add.


Yours truly tried some very "ripe" beef liver and it was not a pretty sight. Do so with caution. It has now been tossed.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't like to feed meat that expired but that is me.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I feed expired meat.. If I'm worried about it, sometimes I'll cook it and feed it that way as a little something extra. I've only ever thrown 1 thing away and it wasn't really because it was old.. It was because I wasn't sure what it was. The bag said it was heart but it seemed more the consistency of liver but I wasn't sure so I trashed it.

Most feeders become more comfortable with feeding "ripe" expired meat, as time and experience progress. But do what you're comfortable with. Around here, there are always other feeders that are willing to take spoiled meat off your hands if it worries you. :smile:


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

hell yer i'd feed it, nothing goes to waste in this house!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea I would feed it, I have fed some pretty rank chicken thighs I spaced that I hadn't separated out and thrown in the freezer...I did so, and man oh man when you opened it FROZEN you could smell how green it was lol, he loved it, no ill effects


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

tem_sat said:


> Yours truly tried some very "ripe" beef liver and it was not a pretty sight. Do so with caution. It has now been tossed.


Well I certainly do not reccomend feeding spoiled, rancid meats on a regular basis. My point was that my dogs did not seem to mind and nothing bad came of it. One time, years ago, I had left some packaged chicken out in the garage at my old place. In the summer. For a few days. It had liquified. Just to see what they woud do, I showed it to them (with no intention of actually letting them eat it). They seemed as disgusted as I was with the retched stuff. I think my dogs know when stuff has passed its point of no return. Canines are scavengers, and some dogs are known to bury their meat for a day or so and then dig it up to eat it. Feed your dog however makes you comfortable. These days most of my dogs meals have been 'aging' in my fridge for days.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> yea I would feed it, I have fed some pretty rank chicken thighs I spaced that I hadn't separated out and thrown in the freezer...I did so, and man oh man when you opened it FROZEN you could smell how green it was lol, he loved it, no ill effects


The worse it smells, the more they love it!


----------



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies everyone. I figured that since dogs in the wild would eat whatever they could it would be ok, but just wanted to run by you since you're far more experienced with raw feeding than I am. I should note that the pork in question did not look bad at all and when I opened the package there was no unusual odor. I might've been more inclined to toss it had it been green and smelly, but it looked and smelled fresh so I think we should be ok.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i'd be more concerned about leaving meat sealed up in the fridge for that long more than feeding spoiled meat that has had some chance to get some oxygen in the packaging, so I wouldn't feed it. I know it's being conservative but I would feel horrible if my dog got botulism or something like that because I fed raw meat sealed up for too long


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

shellbell said:


> I don't like to feed meat that expired but that is me.


It disturbs me that when I read this, I smelled sour rotten meat. In the living room.. away from any meat or food.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Noodlesmadison said:


> It disturbs me that when I read this, I smelled sour rotten meat. In the living room.. away from any meat or food.


Dog farts.


----------

